# Coffee Events - Yorkshire/North



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to extend an invitation to come on down to a series of coffee events to be held at the Limini Coffee training centre in Doncaster.

We're really keen to try and foster a barista community feel in the north of the country - many of us know each other and are able to meet for the odd coffee every so often, but there are also people who are new to the industry, or just discovering speciality coffee and would like to get involved in a wider group - learning, experimenting and having loads of fun doing it!

Therefore 'Limini Events' has been created to provide a time and a place for people to meet and really grow the coffee community in the north. Held at our training centre we have plenty of kit and lots of room to accommodate a good crowd - although we're limiting it to fifteen so everyone can get really involved.

We've decided to have a theme for each evening - but discussion, debate and experiments are always totally open! These events will be relaxed and informal and would be great way to introduce staff or friends into this weird and wonderful world of speciality coffee!

The first event on January 25th is themed as 'Art Attack' and will include introductory milk training for those new to coffee, and a chance to work on more advanced techniques for others, finishing with a 'throw-down' with a prize for best rookie pour (less than 6 months making coffee - ish) and best overall pour. Tickets are £10 - great for enthusiastic staff or those wanting to get better milk on their home set-up.

Second event on February 22nd is a cupping evening - the idea being to cup our way round the world, identifying the effects of region to some extent, but also processing, variatals and how the cupped coffees translate into brewed coffee. Again £10 covers everything - terrific value for some of the coffees we're going to be tasting!

More events planned for later in the year - we have plenty of things we think will be good, but suggestions are always welcome if you have a great idea.

Go to http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk/events for more information, and book your ticket online.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're nearby and can attend I thoroughly recommend taking advantage of this great opportunity

Howard and Youri know how to look after their guests and have bucket loads of knowledge to share.

I was fortunate to have been invited to their 'new space' opening party and to have experienced their hospitality first-hand last month

Really encouraging to see coffee education spreading across the country.


----------



## darrenw1 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi howard, the coffee events sound good but will the first only be covering milk training or will it also help me with the coffee side of things, i'm new to this but it is only for a home setup use. thanks darren


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd love to come if I was anywhere near, I'm always looking to hone my (small) skillset!

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses!

Darren - The first one is pretty much based around milk technique as for many people it is what introduces them and gets people initially excited about great coffee. A little bit of tutoring for those who want it, a bit of more advanced pouring for those with more experience and then a 'thrown-down'! We'll never ever condone putting milk on top of a bad shot however so I'm sure you'd pick a few things up! Not wanting to hijack the forum with too much promotion, but check out the 'training' menu on the website if you want to go a bit more in depth (plug over).


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I am not in the industry but enjoy lattes at home. I will speak to Mrs Banish.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The evening will be more focussed around home users than Industry so I am sure you will benefit from it

Howard and Youri's enthusiasm is infectious too


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in-------booked and paid, see you there. Snow permitting

Ian


----------



## darrenw1 (Nov 12, 2010)

i'm in too and looking forward to it. darren


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for the comments and bookings so far - looking good!

Just to clarify, this evening is for literally anyone - from people who have never touched a machine before, to those who working as highly skilled pro baristas whether they are our customers or not! We really want to be inclusive and get people not normally involved (friends, partners?) interested in this amazing world of speciality coffee. We're obviously going to split up into groups so different skills levels get a chance to try/learn/show off (!) and then come together for the 'throw down' - going to be great!


----------



## flyingpig (Nov 2, 2009)

Very interested, Im in the industry but still very much learning. Ill ask the Mrs for a day pass and see if any of my coffee mates are interested.


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Fantastic! Both events are filling nicely so it would be good to get tickets booked sooner rather than later. We have baristas & coffee fans of many different experience levels coming, and will be delighted to see you and anyone else at the training centre.


----------



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiya , hope im not too late for this experience .

I think im a little like darren new to this experience and for my own personal use at home.

Ive always wanted to find something like a coffee sampling venue or similar on those lines .

This sounds like something thats could be very usefull to me.

Where exactly is the venue times etc and whom do i contact for further info ? eg could i pay on the door ? being the very last minute.

Im at Barnsley so not too far to travel.

Thanks steve


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Great that you are interested, just in time for the Art Attack (latte art workshop), and there is another month till the cupping (although not many tickets left!).

At the risk of breaking forum etiquette go to http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk/events.html. for more info and the contact page for map & directions. Hope to see you there.

Howard


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No probs at all Howard. Education is important and this is the ethos behind the event. Happy to plug it at any given opportunity

Nice to see Limini Coffee getting some exposure too


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A massive THANK YOU to all the people who didn't mange to attend last night. You missed a treat.

You made it all the better for Darren and myself as we received undivided attention and totally personal service from Youri. What a fantastic evening. Youri is fount of knowledge when it comes to coffee, its roasting, brewing, tasting, etc all the details are there just for the asking. An evening of not only latte art but a touch of roasting and a little cupping just to complete the experience.

He has a patient but detailed approach in showing you his art and no question is too trivial.

Ian
View attachment 500
View attachment 501


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately I didn't get a pass out, but I'm glad my misfortune benefited you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

His enthusiasm is infectious isn't it!

Was Howard there too?

Good to hear it was a success


----------



## darrenw1 (Nov 12, 2010)

I couldnt agree more with Ian's comments

it rearly was a very informative evenning, and now looking forward to the cupping event

Ian and myself both left with a bag of limini blend beans and i must say they are the best i have tasted yet, roasted two days ago, so nice and fresh

Glenn, you are quite right Youri's enthusiasm is infectious, i did have the plesure of meeting Howard a few weeks ago but he was not there last night

many thanks to Youri.

Darren


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

So sorry I couldn't be there for the latte art evening, I know Youri had a great time with you. Just to let people know, we have the next event (cupping) on the 22nd February and tickets have really shifted for this, only 5 left at last count. As the diary stands I'm away for that as well (argh!) - all these people wanting barista training, gets in the way of things, so Youri will be looking after you all for that one again.

Thanks to Ian and Darren for your great reviews - Limini Blend rocks right now!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish there was something like this down my way.....Northants area.

Does anyone know of any?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't like to mention this in case too many people turn up and spoil it BUT, there is another cupping event planned for May, check out the Limini web site.

Ian


----------



## bono141 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yay! Didn't realise there was anything like this near me, I'm over the road in Sheffield. I think that barista course is going to be on my birthday wish list for sure!


----------

